# Anyone aware of getting Canadian PCC?



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Anyone aware of the procedure to obtain Canadian PCC when you are outside of Canada?

Apparently its a pretty straight forward procedure if you are in Canada, but outside Canada is a whole different story.

Seniors, please guide.

TIA
Ken


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Probably this will be helpful

CANADA
Relevant document: ‘Police Certificate’ for visa purposes (for residents with no prior record), or
‘Certified Criminal Record Verification’, (for residents with prior record or non-residents with or without
prior record).
Residents with no prior record
Apply in person to your local police or provincial police station.
Residents with a prior record and non-residents should apply by mail to:
The Director
Canadian Criminal Real Time Identification Services
RCMP, NPS Bldg
1200 Vanier Parkway
Ottawa, ON K1A 0R2, CANADA
By courier to:
The Director
Canadian Criminal Real Time Identification Services
RCMP, NPS Bldg, Loading Dock #1
1200 Vanier Parkway
Ottawa, ON K1A 0R2
For detailed information and application instructions, refer to Royal Canadian Mounted Police - Welcome | Gendarmerie royale du Canada - Bienvenue Click on Criminal
Record Check
Fee: may be payable.
Note: police records checks or police certificates issued by third parties (such as truecheck.ca or
ybackcheck.com) are NOT acceptable. Only checks and certificates issued by a Canadian
Government police authority are acceptable.) Hand-delivered fingerprint submissions will NOT be
accepted by local Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) offices.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Engi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone aware of the procedure to obtain Canadian PCC when you are outside of Canada?
> 
> ...


It's relatively straightforward if you're outside of Canada too - simply get a fingerprint card done somewhere by you (rolled and flat impressions). Send the card, the fee ($25 US or CAN) and a cover letter explaining why you need the check, to the RCMP's head office in Ottawa. More info here: How to Obtain a Certified Criminal Record Check - Royal Canadian Mounted Police

Note that it can take MONTHS to get your results back this way. I had to get a Canadian PCC as well, but decided to just drive up there to get the prints taken electronically (the results came back within a week). I realize that not everyone has this option though.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks oz,

This procedure is an utter waste of time, nothing else

As per what I see on this page:

How to Obtain a Certified Criminal Record Check - Royal Canadian Mounted Police

I need to find a police station that offers finger printing services in India, I doubt theres any in my city who will do this and then sign or stamp with their credentials.

Then I can courier this to RCMP and wait for them to send the results via regular mail as they wont courier back....this aeffing sucks man.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Maybe try contacting the Canadian embassy in India to see if they can recommend a fingerprinting service by you. I don't think it necessarily needs to be a police station, it can also be an accredited fingerprinting company.

I've heard that some folks have had to wait 5-6 months to get the checks back from the RCMP. It's ridiculous. And I thought the FBI wait times were bad...


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Processing times are defined here:

Processing Times - Royal Canadian Mounted Police

It says 4 weeks for paper submission, however the bold part has me in doubts:

Wait times for a criminal record checks and VS checks vary depending on many different factors such as:

The type of submission received: paper fingerprint or electronic fingerprint
The number of applications received at different times of the year
The amount of manual processing related to the application

he chart below provides approximate wait times for fingerprint submissions received by the RCMP when there is *no match to an RCMP fingerprint holding.*

Meaning 4 weeks pf processing time, if I dont match a hit in their database?
Otherwise longer?

I'll visit the Canadian embassy in my city and see if they can help me out, although I wouldn't be too surprised if they refer me to the police station.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like they've decreased the processing times for paper-based submissions! Last time I checked the minimum wait time was something like 12 weeks.

For both paper and electronic submissions, if there is a "hit" on the RCMP database, the search can take up to 120 days (that's what I was told). However, if you don't have a record of arrests in Canada you have nothing to worry about on that front.

I'm sure the Canadian embassy gets questions about fingerprinting fairly often so it's worth reaching out to them to see if they can suggest a place in your city to go to. I don't know where you are but a quick Google search using the terms "india fingerprinting services rcmp" came up with these options:

Fingerprinting Expert India, FBI USA, RCMP Canada, Visa, Police, Clearance, Immigration, PCC, FD 258 Card, Services, Maharashtra, Mumbai, Pune, Nagpur
Reliability Screening Solutions - International Fingerprints

The second option is interesting because, from what I understand, you can pay this intermediary company a fee to submit the prints electronically in Canada for you.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Exactly what I found here: 

%%title%-Fingerprinting and Police Clearance Toronto, Scarborough, Canada | Fingerprinting and Police Clearance Services Toronto

150$ plus courier charges is not a bad deal taking into account all the time you will save.

The RCMP site processing time web page is dated 2010-04-04, the one indicating four weeks for paper prints.

This page indicates 11 weeks and is dated 2012-01-12;

How do I verify the status of my application? - Royal Canadian Mounted Police

Pretty conflicting information, looks like they dont update their pages and there is no consistent information. 

Glad I found the www.fingerscan.ca link, worldwide forensic services. I hope they are authentic, they claim to be accredited by the RCMP itself.

If this is true, people who are overseas and need Canadian PCC and come across this thread will be thanking and blessing us in the near future.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

As long as the certificate comes back to you on RCMP letterhead it will be considered authentic by DIAC. And since DIAC doesn't require hard copies of the document if you're lodging the application online, you only need a PDF of the result. This could save you a lot of time!

If you end up going with one of these services, do update us on how it works! I'm sure a lot of people will benefit from this information!


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Just to update this thread, I went ahead with the services from WWFS:

%%title%-Fingerprinting and Police Clearance Toronto, Scarborough, Canada | Fingerprinting and Police Clearance Services Toronto

I paid 150$ + 80$(Courier charge) to avail the services of scanning Paper finger prints from India to electronic finger prints and forwarding them to RCMP for processing.

I called the Canadian embassy in my area and they said they dont assist with any such services nor did my local police. Luckily, I found where I could get the fingerprints done:

Finger Print Bureau at Punjab Police Academy

Punjab Police Academy - Finger Print Bureau

Had to drive up there, around 200 kms, to get this done and services cost around 1500 Rupees.

Amazingly I got this done in 1 day, even when these corrupt Police officials are known for delaying any services until they get their share. I did have to pay 500 Rs overhead which I didnt sweat about at all. The priority was getting the finger prints done.

I chose to have the PCC forwarded to WWFS and they would courier it to me for the additional 80$ as I didnt want to risk a goof up by Indian post. (very rare but possible as RCMP uses regular mail for these purposes)

I couriered the documents and forms to WWFS, worldwide forensic services aka fingerscan on 25th June and they received it on 29th June and WWFS ack'd and informed me the same day that they had scanned and forwarded the prints to RCMP and that the processing had started.

Unless my prints matched a hit, RCMP would forward the PCC to WWFS in 72 hours.

In a weeks time I inquired for an update and WWFS said they received the PCC from RCMP, sent me a scanned pdf of the same and also couriered it to my Indian address.

I sent the scanned pdf to my agent and he uploaded it same day. Eventually in the next 3 days I received the courier hardcopy aswell.

All in all I received the Canadian PCC in a weeks time after it was received by WWFS. 

The service was good by WWFS however I noticed that they are very informal/casual in any communication via email, not too professional I would say or maybe its just their assistant.

All in all, I'm glad I got the Canadian PCC sorted out in 1-2 weeks instead of the risk of it lingering on for 100+ days as some out of country applicants have experienced when dealing directly with the RCMP. Main delay being paper finger prints VS electronic finger prints.

I hope this saves time for the rest of you folks who were in Canada for more than a year and require PCC.


~Cheers


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I dont know about others but it has definitely helped me. 

Me and my spouse have lived in Canada for more than 2 years and knowing how Canadians are particular about their documents,(quiet the opposite in India) I thought obtaining PCC would be a headache. 

I have approached Fingerscan and awaiting their response...

Btw, I dont know if its the right time to apply for PCC... I have submitted EOI on 15th September with 60 points..

When do you think is the should I wait for the invite and submit the PCC to DIAC with my VISA Application or I should wait till a CO is assigned!!

Senior Expats please advise..

Thank you


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

findraj said:


> I dont know about others but it has definitely helped me.
> 
> Me and my spouse have lived in Canada for more than 2 years and knowing how Canadians are particular about their documents,(quiet the opposite in India) I thought obtaining PCC would be a headache.
> 
> ...




As per my last reply:
_
I couriered the documents and forms to WWFS, worldwide forensic services aka fingerscan on 25th June and they received it on 29th June and WWFS ack'd and informed me the same day that they had scanned and forwarded the prints to RCMP and that the processing had started.

All in all, I'm glad I got the Canadian PCC sorted out in 1-2 weeks instead of the risk of it lingering on for 100+ days as some out of country applicants have experienced when dealing directly with the RCMP. Main delay being paper finger prints VS electronic finger prints.
_


The one year period of your initial entry after your grant will be dated from your oldest PCC, if you get Canadian PCC on 1st Nov 2012 and Indian PCC on 5th Nov 2012, your 1 year period of initial entry will be until 31st Oct 2013. Follow?

If you dont have immediate plans of entering Aus as soon as you get the grant, then you should try to get the PCC after your CO asks for it or while filing after the invitation.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

findraj said:


> I dont know about others but it has definitely helped me.
> 
> Me and my spouse have lived in Canada for more than 2 years and knowing how Canadians are particular about their documents,(quiet the opposite in India) I thought obtaining PCC would be a headache.
> 
> ...


I would wait until you lodge the visa application and are assigned a CO, since you may not get an invite right away and the PCC is only valid for 12 months. According to reports from other expats, the process of obtaining a Canadian PCC using a service like WFS is fairly quick, with a turnaround time of 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Ozbound,

whats up mate, entered Melbourne yet?

Hows the new job?
Last I heard your company agreed to a transfer to Melbourne. Any updates on how are you finding the new place/job?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Engi and Ozbound.

I would be immediately entering Australia after the grant. Well atleast in a month or two...

After discussing with spouse, it is decided to wait for invite and after applying for the visa, We would apply for PCC for India and Canada as well.

I am assuming both of you have lived in Canada for more than a year..What made you decide about moving to Australia after living in Canada??..and..if you are already in Aus, what difference you find between the both?

For me, the deciding factor was the weather and sports...Aussies have sports and weather similar to India and therefore easier to adjust than Canada..

I lived in Downtown TO but life was all about surviving the cold or not getting fired from job...

Share your experiences in both countries..

Thanks again for responding!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Just curious, does it help if we send a postage prepaid stamped envelope?


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

Just to let everyone know that I sent my fingerprints to fingerscan and as mentioned in earlier posts, they processed my prints right away and sent them to RCMP on the same day. I am getting the results sent to my friend in Canada who will scan it and email it to me. Hopefully this is done soon. However full marks to FingerScan for the quick response.


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

vishsang said:


> Just to let everyone know that I sent my fingerprints to fingerscan and as mentioned in earlier posts, they processed my prints right away and sent them to RCMP on the same day. I am getting the results sent to my friend in Canada who will scan it and email it to me. Hopefully this is done soon. However full marks to FingerScan for the quick response.


Just so you know.....

- I sent out my docs on Apr 4 
- Fingerscan received it on Apr 8
- They submitted the electronic prints to RCMP on the same day
- My RCMP report is dated Apr 9
- My friend in Canada received the PCC on Apr 18

So in all it took 9 working days after FingerScan received my application.


----------



## Fingerprintexpert (Mar 22, 2013)

*fingerprint in mumbai*

Hi Iam finger print expert in mumbai, i can get ur fingerprint done.

regards

manurash




Engi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone aware of the procedure to obtain Canadian PCC when you are outside of Canada?
> 
> ...


----------



## arunan (Dec 24, 2013)

This information may be useful for people hunting for finger printing services in Bangalore to get the PCC from other countries. Got excellent service from Mr Kosti at Rs 3,000 . If you approach him directly it will cost Rs 2,500 but I went through a middle man listed in the associate list of fingerscan.ca so had to pay extra !!

Their website has all the contact details .
AHFS - Associated Handwriting and Forensic Services

To get the Canadian PCC from RCMP I used the fingerscan.ca services . They charge $124 CAD + $10 for normal postage . If you want the hard copy of the RCMP result in courier they charge $98 .

I took the finger prints and sent through courier which costed another Rs 2050.

Hope this helps people looking for PCC from Canada.

Thanks,


----------



## Matt W (Mar 27, 2016)

*Please help!!*

Can anybody guide me from where to get my fingerprints done in North India? Please reply.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Wahey! Another link-jacker, raising 2 year old threads from the dead.

So much more intelligent than starting a thread of your own!


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Matt W said:


> Can anybody guide me from where to get my fingerprints done in North India? Please reply.


Please help on RCMP procedure in north india


----------

